# :) how to tame them......



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

i got new pigeons on monday but i was wondering how to tame them,, i talk to them every day and walk up to them slowly, i dosnt seem to be working...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It takes time and patience. Sometimes it takes months, up to a year for a pigeon to trust you.
Keep doing what you are doing, eventually they will learn to trust you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It will take longer then a week. The more time you spend with them the quicker the taming. I spent whole summers (I practically lived with them) in my dads coop when I was 10, I sure made some pets out of his racing birds. LOL I had one hen, Cooper who was so tame she kissed me and tried to preen my hair.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I've had my pigeon for about six months, and as Treesa said, the key is spending time. At first, my pigeon wanted nothing to do w/ me, despite the fact that I had to administer medication to her. I was subjected to grunts and wing-slaps. But after a few months and some time together, she eventually started cooing to me (and cooing for me when she wants my attention), and now gives me "pidjie kisses" on my nose and forehead.

You're doing the right things -- talking in a soft voice, moving slowly. In due time, your pigeons will start communicating w/ you through their noises, and once you gain their trust, the may allow you to approach them.


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the tips, when they are tame do they fly on to you or stand there when you walk up to them?? what do they do


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Do exactly what they said and in time you will see that your birds may start to relax in your presence. It may take a long time before they become calm enough to call them tame. If you have a group of pigeons and a big loft, they may never become truly tame. If you want a truly tame pigeon, get a single young bird right from the nest and rear it yourself. If it is alone and you are its only company, it will see you as a companion. It may be a lot of work and patience, but if you want a bird that will come to you and hang around with you, I think thats the best way to start. I could be wrong, but thats just my experience.

Jimmy


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

My pet pigeon was a feral that I rescued, so developing trust in her has not been easy. After six months, she allows me to approach her face-to-face when she's on her perch, the wine cabinet. She'll also give me peck kisses. She will not allow me to reach out and grab her or pet her while she's standing around. She cocks her head and recoils some when she sees my hands. But while she is not a fan of my hands, on occasion I will be able to pick her up, and she does enjoy petting in my hands once she's settled down a little.

From what I've been told, each birds actions when they are at some level of tameness will vary. Some might come to you and sit on your shoulder, others might just allow you to approach w/o grunting at you. One woman here in my are has had a pet pigeon for 9 years, and the pigeon still grunts at her and does not like touching ... but the pet pigeon adores the woman and watches TV w/ her regularly.

Hang in there, spend some time and be patient. They, pigeons, are wonderful.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sarah, each pigeon has its own, individual personality. There are some pigeons that, no matter how much time you spend with them, will remain aloof and reserved around you. Then there is another level where the pigeons will come to you, want to be around you, but don't want you to touch them. I have found that if I slowly move my hand toward them they will nibble my fingers. Then there are the pigeons that will shower you with affection. I go into our aviary and almost before the door closes they are on me, nuzzling my face, nibbling my ears, teeth (yes, they do) lying down on my shoulder where I can place my hand anywhere on them.

One thing I have found is that even the most reserved of pigeons enjoy it when I sit down in the aviary, either on the ground or a stool. It won't be long before all of them are at my feet, some jump in my lap, others just coo and strut around me. The funny thing about the 2nd group I mention is that we can bring them in the house and they are not frightened. We put them on the counter in the kitchen or on the floor and they begin strutting or turning in circles, grunting and cooing. Yet, they still don't want to be touched.

The best advice I can give you is to move s l o w l y around them. Don't make a sudden grab toward them unless you are having to catch them for some reason.

Just enjoy them.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> One thing I have found is that even the most reserved of pigeons enjoy it when I sit down in the aviary, either on the ground or a stool. It won't be long before all of them are at my feet, some jump in my lap, others just coo and strut around me.
> 
> Maggie


Great post Maggie

I had to laugh at this part of your story though because my two hand raised youngsters are just like this. They seem to take great interest in me when I sit on the floor, soon clammering onto my knee or nibbling at my shirt I think they feel less intimidated when you literally get down to their "level" instead of looming over them


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

cowgalsarah said:


> i got new pigeons on monday but i was wondering how to tame them,, i talk to them every day and walk up to them slowly, i dosnt seem to be working...


Please do not get discouraged. You were given some excellent advice already.All I can offer is a reinforcement that it will take time, not days, probably months, to reach the goal that you have .It will be well worth it. I only have one single pigeon and I *cannot* keep him off me!Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Moleman11 (Nov 20, 2004)

Months is probably the least amount of time it will take for your pigeon to really warm up to you. I've had a single pigeon that I rescued as an older baby about a year ago and she just really become comfortable with me about 3 or 4 months ago. Give it time. A really good way to get your pigeon to fall in love with you is to get some raw spanish peanuts....he or she will learn what they are really fast and will fly over and land on you to try and get them. It worked wonders for me. My pigeon follows me all over the house now when she's out. She'll fly over and land on me but she doesn't like it when I try to pick her up. Every pigeons personality is different...you'll learn yours soon enough. Good Luck


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> I had to laugh at this part of your story though because my two hand raised youngsters are just like this. They seem to take great interest in me when I sit on the floor, soon clammering onto my knee or nibbling at my shirt I think they feel less intimidated when you literally get down to their "level" instead of looming over them


Brad, I'm going to have to try that! Next w/end when I'm at Cynthia's I shall sit down and wait (positioning myself so I'm not under a perch, of course  )

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, it was worth it! What's a little pigeon poop between friends.  

Maggie


----------

